# France,Belgique,Italie ,Espagne etc..................



## 93571 (May 1, 2005)

Hello I have CD Room with all the service areas and their positions GPS with the format mapsource city navigator as well as the comments of the camp-site-driver For France, Belgium, Italy, Spain, Germany etc....... To contact to me

[email protected]


----------



## 88966 (May 11, 2005)

Hi Rimor,
First welcome to the site.
Your CD sounds interesting - I use Mapsource in my Street pilot III.
Could you tell us a little more about it as perhaps other people may be interested as well.
Regards,
BillD


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Rimor, and welcome to the site, I would be interested in more details as BillD says. Is it a simple database for simple folk?? or highly tech for the clever devils :twisted: with all the fancy kit?

8)


----------

